# Sabine Skiffs HARDCORE - Mr Brian Littles - New Micro Torture Test?



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Brian.... I left this without comment dude-Splain youself.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> Brian.... I left this without comment dude-Splain youself.


The ultimate testament to the toughness of these BA skiffs!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

*lol* Making the most of a bad situation?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> *lol* Making the most of a bad situation?


Glass is No Bueno in that situation... HA.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

He put a post on the FB page. Walking it down the side creek around the dam, bow facing upstream. Transom caught a rock, got turned and wedged. Pulled it out with a tractor. No damage. On to the next leg of the trip. Pretty awesome testament of the build quality.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Glass is No Bueno in that situation... HA.


Nothing is good in that situation. Even if it doesn't break or bend it can still get stuck under the pressure of that water and be damn near impossible to free up.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

C_Wheeler said:


> He put a post on the FB page. Walking it down the side creek around the dam, bow facing upstream. Transom caught a rock, got turned and wedged. Pulled it out with a tractor. No damage. On to the next leg of the trip. Pretty awesome testament of the build quality.


Yep. He builds quality light tanks. Smack and I spent some time with Brian at the Houston fishing show year before last. If he had had a tunnel on the one at the show I might have bought it.
Nice guy- great sense of humor, loves slinging..


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Nothing is good in that situation. Even if it doesn't break or bend it can still get stuck under the pressure of that water and be damn near impossible to free up.


I had that happen once... in a canoe. It sucked watching it bend and finally crack. He got yanked out, reloaded and continued to the next ramp. He is fishing that thing right now I bet.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...I talked to Brian...was curious about the Micro before I found a Glades X locally.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I think they are already fishing salt


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Brian.... I left this without comment dude-Splain youself.


Yeah seriously, looks like he's double hauling, definitely need to be stack mending right there....


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I think they are already fishing salt


A bit breezy for mere mortals..


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

They said they had to change to their back up motor but finished the trip in Matagorda and are looking for their next trip adventure.


----------

